# 5 month old varnyard extreme giant



## Tegudude88 (Dec 29, 2012)

I messed up on the first one here's the real one


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks realb good how big is he/she

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tegudude88 (Dec 29, 2012)

He's 26 inches and growin like a weed


----------



## Teg (Dec 29, 2012)

Handsome fella ! Teg's the same age and size !


----------



## Tegudude88 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks he's awesome
Does yours have the same silverish coloring on his back?


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 29, 2012)

Thats good my Godzilla is a extreme giant cross b/e and is 5 months about 33/

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Tegudude88 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice his growth has slowed down a lot even though he has a huge cage and a good diet.You have any tips that'll speed up his growth?


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 29, 2012)

Im new to this but I know that they all grow at different rates just keep feeding him good make sure he gets the right lights and all and he will grow, mine isnt from bobby hill I cant get mine from there to many problems butb like I said give him time

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Teg (Dec 30, 2012)

Tegudude88 said:


> Thanks he's awesome
> Does yours have the same silverish coloring on his back?



No, he's not as light/silverish. Maybe you can see him from the profile pic !? Just can't get pics on here for some reason :huh: The 4x2x2 tank only lasted Teg 10 weeks ! I'm in the process of making him a 7x3x2 tank now already !!! :s


----------



## Tegudude88 (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice I just built my little guy a 8 foot by 4 foot enclosure and he's lovin it


----------



## Teg (Dec 30, 2012)

Tegudude88 said:


> Nice I just built my little guy a 8 foot by 4 foot enclosure and he's lovin it



I just haven't got the room for that size !! I'm hoping this will do for a while again and maybe add some height/platform for him. Saying that ... by then I'm sure he'll be more out and about than in it, he was half way up the Xmas tree the other day and nipping at the fairy lights !!? lol


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 30, 2012)

Lol he said he is kimg of the hill

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

